# 9/11/2001 New York City: My photos of that day



## cityskyscrapers (Feb 16, 2003)

I arrived in New York on September 10th for a city trip. Full of plans to photograph the impressive WTC towers from every viewpoint and distance. The next morning I travelled to Manhattan to be the first one on the observatory deck, which would open at 9.30AM. Well, things went a bit different than expected...

You can find the full story and more pictures on my WTC website.

1. September 10, 2001 / 4.10PM. World Trade Center from Greenpoint, Brooklyn.









2. September 11, 2001 / 8.48AM. I was in the lobby of the South Tower when the first airliner crashed into the North Tower. Through the large vertical windows I saw and heard the debris falling down. Not knowing what was going on, I ran down the escalator and out onto the street, took cover in a porch for a short time and then walked around and looked up: papers and dust coming down from the North Tower.









3. September 11, 2001 / 8.49AM. Top of the North Tower, paper and dust floating around in the sky.









4. September 11, 2001 / 8.51AM. Paper, debris and dust covers the pavement of Liberty Street in front of 5WTC.









5. September 11, 2001 / 9.04AM. I heard the jet plane noise and after that the explosion, but didn't see what happened as I was walking with my back towards the WTC. I took cover behind a van and when I looked up this is what I saw. 









6. September 11, 2001 / 9.10AM. Damage at the east side of the South Tower.









7. September 11, 2001 / 9.40AM. On the street I met two businessmen, I decided to go with them to catch a ferry boat to Jersey City. We had to walk closer to the WTC to get to the ferry harbour. View from North Cove Marina.









8. September 11, 2001 / 10.02AM. A few minutes after we arrived at Jersey City, the South Tower collapsed.









9. September 11, 2001 / 12.09PM. One of the businessmen had an apartment in Jersey City with views of Manhattan.









10. September 11, 2001 / 3.57PM. Remains of the North Tower behind the Winter Garden. 









11. September 15, 2001 / 1.36PM. View from the Empire State Building observatory, which opened for a few hours to test new visitor security procedures.









12. September 16, 2001 / 1.26PM. Clouds rise from Ground Zero.









13. September 17, 2001 / 1.15PM. Many police officers on the streets of New York. 









14. September 17, 2001 / 3.17PM. Part of the facade of the World Trade Center.









15. October 13, 2002 / 1.18PM. In 2002 I went back to New York. This was the spot I was, when the second airliner hit the South Tower.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

indescribable.... surreal


----------



## Pommes-T (Dec 7, 2005)

WOW. You are really lucky. It's so sad if you look at those photos and think about how many people died there...


----------



## ClarkWGriswald (Sep 25, 2005)

wow thank you for sharing...these are bringing back memories from that day.


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Incredible pictures.......and ur one lucky man that day!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

woooooooow so sad
god bless all of the victims!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Incredible pics - You should have bought a couple of lotto tickets that day!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Holy Crap!  Those pics are scary...and the first picture is eerie because it's one of the last photos ever of the WTC.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Cant believe it's been 5 years.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

Still impressive pictures


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Pommes-T said:


> WOW. You are really lucky. It's so sad if you look at those photos and think about how many people died there...


I don't know if 'lucky' is the operant word... however indeed these attacks were tragic.

Incredible footage.


----------



## Chrispic (Aug 23, 2004)

Impressive... You had chance. That has being an outstanding experiment that of living this tragedy of so near


----------



## blackhawk08 (Apr 23, 2006)

can't believe you visited on that day, and the fact that you were in the lobby of 2WTC. i have a question, when the first plane hit did the windows of the lobby shatter?, they did with tower 1 but i wondering if that happened with tower 2.


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

incredible, awesome! thanks for sharing..


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

nice photos though its very sad to reminisce from those pics.


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

Still hard to know that the twins are gone.I was there 1999 and 2002.I was shocked as i saw the first time ground zero.I was at the WTC and than this big hole.Its also hard to know that they wont be rebuild.So we will never have them back.The new design is nothing compared with that what Ny had.

NY WE WILL NEVER FORGET

and united the world should stay

one world one future


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

omg.

sad photos, but stunning. :eek2: 

thanks for posting on a day we should ALL remember.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

Those images are very touching. I remember that day. I thought it was going to be the end. Thank you very much for sharing them with us.


----------



## TheAvenger (Apr 20, 2006)

First time I have seen those photos -- really a horrible moment in history.
thanks for sharing..


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

Honestly i thought at that moment as i saw the first pics on tv that this is the beginning of armagedon.It looked so surreal.


----------

